
Arguments that the universe is a computer simulation - hn_reader
http://www.bottomlayer.com/bottom/argument/Argument4.html
======
unimpressive
100% relevant to my interests.

One of the things I always think about is:

Say we determine (definitively) the origin of the universe. Now what?

The following argument even works if your a theist: So lets say god, the
flying spaghetti monster, some alien kid in his mothers basement, whatever,
creates the universe. If the question we ask ourselves is "How are we here?"
then the next logical question has to be "How is the stuff outside of our
direct perception here?" And then "How is the stuff outside the stuff outside
our direct perception here?" And so on and so forth forever.

It's then that I think to myself: _Well then the universe must not work on
beginnings and ends, human perception is inherently flawed and the universe is
incomprehensible._

Thats a pretty boring answer. So instead lets think about that hypothetical
first being to create a simulation of sentient beings. That first being, lets
call them Omega, can never be sure that they're Omega. They could themselves
also be in a computer simulation. (Thank you Church-Turing.) So even if we are
over thinking it and _are_ the only sentient beings in existence, we'll never
know it for sure.

Anytime someone mentions the measurement problem I always think of that scene
in the matrix when Neo meets the Oracle for the first time.

There is no spoon.

~~~
hn_reader
To continue the analogy..once we determine we're in a sim, maybe the next step
is to figure out if there are any paravirtualization hooks we can use to
optimize our universe.

